# Can i view greenfield when I’m not at work?



## JustTapSkip (Oct 27, 2022)

What the tittle says, since I know we cant do trainings at home would it be the same looking at that data?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> What the tittle says, since I know we cant do trainings at home would it be the same looking at that data?


off the clock work is a big no-no.


----------



## JustTapSkip (Oct 27, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> off the clock work is a big no-no.


Well I logged onto greenfield at home last night after work, is there any way they would find out I did?


----------



## SugarSugar (Oct 27, 2022)

Technically they don't want you to, but realistically they don't care enough to do anything about it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2022)

spot may notice & catch you working off the clock.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Oct 27, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> What the tittle says, since I know we cant do trainings at home would it be the same looking at that data?


May I ask why you would be willing to work or invest your personal time in to Target?  Enjoy your time, you don't get paid to do anything off the clock.  If the leaders in your store want you to be familiar with metrics etc, then take the time on the clock to learn.


----------



## JustTapSkip (Oct 27, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> May I ask why you would be willing to work or invest your personal time in to Target?  Enjoy your time, you don't get paid to do anything off the clock.  If the leaders in your store want you to be familiar with metrics etc, then take the time on the clock to learn.


I was just curious about something and clicked a link (on Reddit) that lead me directly to the greenfield website. It looked like the Mytime login so didn’t think anything of it.


----------



## versionDefect (Oct 27, 2022)

Legal answer. No. Actual answer. Yes. 

They don’t check to see if you’re on the target network like other target apps. Probably an oversight. I logon to greenfield just for stats because I’m a nerd lol. 

*However,* You should not under any condition work off the clock. You shouldn’t be making a schedule while off the clock, let alone making it at home. If you’re just bored and think “ I wonder how much we make last year” or “how many drive ups have we had”  i don’t think spot cares. BUT of you’re checking “Hmm lets make the schedule for next week” thats a HUGE Nono“


----------



## YugTegrat (Oct 27, 2022)

It’s nice to see truck sizes and contents before going in. Helps to mentally prepare.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 27, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> It’s nice to see truck sizes and contents before going in. Helps to mentally prepare.



Yeah, I do that a lot after an off day. What am I walking into? I like to know.


----------



## versionDefect (Oct 27, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Yeah, I do that a lot after an off day. What am I walking into? I like to know.


I CAN DO THAT? WHAT TAB IS IT UNDER?


…. Asking for a friend…


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 27, 2022)

versionDefect said:


> I CAN DO THAT? WHAT TAB IS IT UNDER?
> 
> 
> …. Asking for a friend…



Easiest way to get there is to go to trailer dashboard > inbound trailer dashboard > trailer details > replenishment summary salesfloor and then filter by day. It will tell you how many casepacks, repacks, and total eaches every department is getting.

I like looking at it to mentally prepare for the day and start making plans in the back of my mind.


----------

